# OGG vs. H.264



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I've tested both with a series of browsers, so I figured I'd post the results to help others out.

Using the new element in HTML 5, I tested Firefox, Safari, Opera, Chrome, and an iPhone. All done on Mac, so I can't test IE8. I'll post the results for IE8 later today when I'm on a Windows machine.

Firefox and Opera work well using ogg video, can't play H.264.

Safari works well with H.264, can't play ogg.

Chrome plays *video* well with both formats, however the *audio* is a different story. Audio works well with H.264, but it is out-of-sync with ogg. So for Chrome, H.264 is recommended.

iPhone works well with H.264, but can't play ogg.

I'll post the results of IE8 later today, after I had time to test it out.

I used http://www.mirovideoconverter.com/ to convert the videos to ogg (Theora). Video is outputted as .ogv and this MUST be renamed .ogg otherwise the video won't work with Firefox. However, .ogv works just fine in Opera.

*****************************

UPDATE: Just tested in Windows 7, IE8 isn't supported. The element doesn't work at all. Version number for IE is 8.0.7600.16385


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

namenotfound said:


> All done on Mac


Thats all that matters, results cannot be trusted... 

In all seriousness though, what about speed difference? Notable differences? Did you try over a network or from a site not hosted in a local environment?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You think I'm stupid enough to have the site sit on my local machine? No, I used my web host 

All played around the same speed. There wasn't any noticeable difference.

Using PHP and HTTP_USER_AGENT to detect the browser, you can make a video work in all browsers by having it switch between using H.264 and Theora. When it detects IE, you can have it use instead of and it will work. <- I did this, and it does work quite well.


----------

